# DIN 16963



## curious (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all,

do you have any link to download DIN 16963 for free?

Thanks heaps


----------



## chaocl (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't know you can get those for free. I assume my work consulatant has but due to copy right I can't give to you...I ususally ask them for all specs. (We have contract on)

DIN 16963-1:1980

Pipe Joints and Elements for High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Pressure Pipelines, Types 1 and 2; Pipe Bends of Segmental Construction for Butt-welding, Dimensions

DIN 16963-2:1983

Pipe joint assemblies and fittings for types 1 and 2 high-density polyethylene (HDPE) pressure pipes; tees and branches produced by segment inserts and necking for butt welding; dimensions

DIN 16963-3:1980

Pipe Joints and Elements for High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Pressure Pipelines, Types 1 and 2; Pipe Bends for Butt-welding, Dimensions

DIN 16963-4:1988

Pipe joint assemblies and fittings for high-density polyethylene (PE-HD) pressure pipes; adaptors for fusion jointing, flanges and sealing elements; dimensions

DIN 16963-5:1999

Pipe joints and components of polyethylene (PE) for pipes under pressure, PE 80 and PE 100 - Part 5: General quality requirements, testing

DIN 16963-6:1989

Pipe joint assemblies and fittings for high-density polyethylene (PE-HD) pressure pipes; injection-moulded fittings for butt welding; dimensions

DIN 16963-7:1989

Pipe joint assemblies and fittings for high-density polyethylene (PE-HD) pressure pipes; fittings for resistance welding; dimensions

DIN 16963-8:1980

Pipe Joints and Elements for High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Pressure Pipelines, Types 1 and 2; Injection Moulded Elbows for Socket-welding, Dimensions

DIN 16963-9:1980

Pipe Joints and Elements for High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Pressure Pipelines, Types 1 and 2; Injection Moulded Tee Pieces for Socket-welding, Dimensions

DIN 16963-10:1980

Pipe Joints and Elements for High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Pressure Pipelines, Types 1 and 2; Injection Moulded Sockets and Caps for Socket-welding, Dimensions

DIN 16963-11:1999

Pipe joints and components of polyethylene (PE) for pipes under pressure, PE 80 and PE 100 - Part 11: Flange adapters, flanges, sealing rings for socket welding; dimensions

DIN 16963-13:1980

Pipe Joints and Elements for High Pressure Polyethylene (HDPE) Pressure Pipelines, Types 1 and 2; Turned and Pressed Reducing Sockets for Butt-welding, Dimensions

DIN 16963-14:1983

Pipe joint assemblies and fittings for types 1 and 2 high-density polyethylene (HDPE) pressure pipes; injection moulded reducers and nipples for socket welding; dimensions

DIN 16963-15:1987

Pipe joint assemblies and fittings for high-density polyethylene (HDPE) pressure pipes; pipe couplings; dimensions


----------

